
Ask HN: Could big fashion help with the pandemic by promoting gloves? - sigmaprimus
Influencers too!!<p>&quot;Gloves, Health, &amp; Safety<p>While gloves were worn for modesty and to symbolize social status, there was another important reason that gloves were an essential accessory during the 1800s. Contagious diseases were rampant in Victorian society, and many feared catching a grave illness when they ventured into public. Gloves acted as a barrier between the outside world and the body. Upper-class women would frequently wash their hands and wear gloves to maintain a healthy lifestyle and reduce the spread of germs within their households.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wardrobeshop.com&#x2F;wardrobeshop-fashion-blog&#x2F;the-meaning-and-history-of-gloves&#x2F;
======
jdc
That and masks!

